# Cigars, ribs and booze in San Antonio



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

Saturday, October 18.

My back yard.

I will be smoking as many racks of ribs as it takes to feed eveyone who shows up. All are welcome.

Telling me you will show up will help me have enough ribs.  

Why? Because I want to.

OK, it's also because Reggie is being moved by the military and I wanted an appropriate bash to send him off.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

Reggie? Can you make it?


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm in Jeff. Let me know if I can help in any way. :tu


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

I will be there. I will not miss your ribs.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

Looks like we will have a few from CW as well. Still waiting to hear from Brandon and Luke.

Remember, bring yourself, any family you don't mind spending the day with :ss , and your favorite thing to drink with your smokes. And your smokes. And maybe a side to go with the ribs if you want.

Map can be found HERE, PM me for more specific directions and/or cell number.


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

Dr. Evil said:


> Looks like we will have a few from CW as well. Still waiting to hear from Brandon and Luke.
> 
> Remember, bring yourself, any family you don't mind spending the day with :ss , and your favorite thing to drink with your smokes. And your smokes. And maybe a side to go with the ribs if you want.
> 
> Map can be found HERE, PM me for more specific directions and/or cell number.


What is a Snell Meadow anyway?


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

Well, our neighborhood was built on the Snell horse ranch after the family sold the bulk of the property to developers. And horse ranches have meadows. Do the math.


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

Dr. Evil said:


> Saturday, October 18.
> 
> My back yard.
> 
> ...


What time Jeff?


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

Let's shoot for 1.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

Also, I would like a head-count so I make sure to have enough ribs.


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

Dr. Evil said:


> Also, I would like a head-count so I make sure to have enough ribs.


Put me down for one. Although I could eat for three.......me, myself and I. :dr


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

Ok, just so everyone knows, my neighborhood has a gate, and the contact info on the gate box is wrong for us. If you want my cell #, just PM me.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Ah man ... the house next to me is for sale, will you come be my neighbor?


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

When we moved into this house, I made my wife promise me we would never have to move again until I was dead.

So no. Sorry...


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Had a great time. Thank you for the good food, smokes, and hospitality.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanks to everyone who came out. It was epic.


----------

